# Iain Banks



## tom_bombadil (Apr 3, 2013)

I know this is 'The Tolkien Forum', but I wanted to mention the Author Iain Banks.

Banks is one of my all time favourite authors and is responsible for some great books such as The Crow Road and The Wasp Factory not to mention the great Culture Series of Novels. 

Anyway I just learnt today that he has been diagnosed with terminal Cancer, which is very sad news. I wish him well and hope he enjoys the last few months of his life. 


Any other Banks fans here?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-22015175


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never heard of Banks actually. I'll check him out though, I love to learn about new authors


----------



## carolynphillips (May 15, 2018)

I have heard about him. And I have read some of his works. I like the last one about casino games online free. It is really interesting


----------

